# I need a free 75 gal. tank



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

If you have a 75 gal. tank that you can give me for free please let me know.

--Nikolay


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Is this for you?


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Yes it is for me. For some big catfish I got that is.

My wife wants a 55 gal. tank in the bedroom. There is a room made for it already. So you see... I got to deliver. Soon.

I don't see how big fat (and shy) catfish will add any beauty to the room. So their 55 needs to be made pretty and the catfish need a new home.

I have about 50 ten gallon tanks. But nothing big enough to re-house these catfish.

--Nikolay


----------



## wwh2694 (Aug 15, 2008)

you still looking for the tank?


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

Niko,
I have a 55g with metal stand, canipy and t12 light. The light has a new 6500K bulb. The metal stand I wired burshed off most of the rust but it will need to be cleaned up and painted. The tank holds water. No chipped corners or cracks. The back of the tank is painted blue and needs cleaned up. I'll trade for some of your awesome colorful tropical fish. 

Regards,

Robert


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

HI robert, if Nikolay passes on your offer. would you be willing to sell or barter the stand or the tank and stand?


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

Sorry Joey, I sold it to Frank/MetroFish on Saturday.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

That's cool I bet he needed it for all the fish he breeds.. I'll find a way to get some tanks, I was going to need some tanks if this guy parts out his tank. cough hope the guy gives me a good deal on parting out plants in his tank !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ). 240 gallon full of plants.
 I will need a lot tanks,filters,heaters,lights and 2x4's...


----------

